# White Poop??



## paarthurnax.tortoise (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm not sure if this has been asked before but my tortoise just pooped some white stuff, it's quite thick and lumpy; is this normal? Sorry, freaking out a little here


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-14782.html


----------



## Saleama (Jan 22, 2014)

LOL, I thought this was an announcement for a new band! It is normal. No worries.


----------

